# DVD slow burn



## mrbungleswurth (Apr 1, 2009)

I recently purchased a late model 2008 MacBook Pro 15 inch intel duo core processor. It has a MATSHITA DVD-R UJ-868. I am using Toast Titanium 9 to burn DVDs. I set the burner at best burn speed and it has been taking anywhere from 5 to 10 hours to burn movies. When they are done burning the DVDs work fine. This seems like an extremely excessive amount of time to burn. Any suggestions on how to resolve this problem? Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What is the speed of the media you are using? If it isn't much over 2x, then yes, it'll take forever. Also, sometimes it is better to select the burn speed of the media instead of best, as the program may select 1x which will really take forever. Also, burning takes a while, but then it'll verify the burn, and at times that will take longer then the burn did, as it is reading the whole disk over.


----------

